# LCD resolution vs. Graphic card resolution.



## racnora (May 24, 2006)

Hello,

Question: 
How can i make my card display 1360 x 786?

Situation:
Just rescently aquired an lcd tv (LG rz-26LZ55) with a native resolution of: VESA 1360 x 786. Now ofc it would be best to use the same resolution on my videocard (Asus 7600 GT) right? Problem is i can't :sayno: 
The resolution options just show 1280 x 786 max. That's an odd thing cause the card supports up to 2048 x 1536 according to the box.

Information:
Device Description	NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT
BIOS String	Version 5.73.22.15.01
Installed Drivers	nv4_disp (6.14.10.8443 - nVIDIA Detonator 84.43)
+
Forceware 84.43

Any idea?

Regards Darcona


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Maybe it is the drivers.*

The drivers could be out of date. So download the newest ones from http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp I have the same brand of graphics card NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400 I downloaded the newest drivers from the site and I was able to tell what my card supports. With the latest drivers it only shows the resolutions supported. All other resolutions that aren't show are not supported by the card according to the drivers from NVIDIA. It even has a tool that allows you to correct your display to the settings it is suppose to be at. With a LCD monitor it is alot easier though. You just have to hit the auto set up in the menu and it is just fine.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

In the display properties, go to the settings tab and click advanced. Click on the monitor tab, uncheck "hide modes that this monitor cannot display". Then in the nVidia settings, create a custom resolution of 1360 x 768.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

When doing this it's best to use a 60Hz refresh rate for testing purposes. If you still have trouble you may want to check with the manufacturer to see if they have drivers for the display what will tell the video drivers that the panel is capable of displaying.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

> When doing this it's best to use a 60Hz refresh rate for testing purposes.


This is a good idea, as most TVs can't handle a refresh rate of higher than that.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> If you still have trouble you may want to check with the manufacturer to see if they have drivers for the display what will tell the video drivers that the panel is capable of displaying.


Yes the manufacturer which is NVIDIA does have this in the latest drivers. I have them and it does have the option in there to display the supported resolution capabilities to display. As I have said in my previous post. 


willmon18 said:


> The drivers could be out of date. So download the newest ones from http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp I have the same brand of graphics card NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400 I downloaded the newest drivers from the site and I was able to tell what my card supports. With the latest drivers it only shows the resolutions supported. All other resolutions that aren't show are not supported by the card according to the drivers from NVIDIA. It even has a tool that allows you to correct your display to the settings it is suppose to be at. With a LCD monitor it is a lot easier though. You just have to hit the auto set up in the menu and it is just fine.


----------

